# 3 years of trying.



## mj84 (May 13, 2013)

Hi, i am new here, i registered a while ago but have only just found the courage to post.

I have 2 dc last one born almost 10 years ago. Have been unsuccessfully ttc for 3 years now, was diagnosed with pcos 4 years ago after a laparoscopy and blood tests although no cysts have ever been seen.
My periods are all over the place, have only just come on again on day 63, i have also seen an nhs fertility Dr who says i probably have a really good chance of conceiving on clomid but i will have to go private and i cannot afford that.

Am feeling so down about it all at the moment, since me and dh decided to ttc once more, 15 of my friends on ******** have announced they're pregnant and have had babies, i know i am so lucky to have 2 dc already but it doesn't hurt any less that i cant seem to get pregnant anymore.


----------



## mumtomonkey (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi mj84,

Well done for posting your story, there are some really lovely ladies on here and I find the support and talking to others in the same situation to be invaluable. 
Secondary infertility is difficult isn't it - obviously you're eternally grateful for your existing children but it does seem to have it's own set of challenges - not least as you say the fact that many of our social circle are expanding families with pregnancy announcements to share - and of course daily interactions with pregnant mums at the school gates!
So you say you can't afford private treatment , have you looked into the natural things you can do to improve your chances?
I've been reading a really good book called the baby making bible by Emma cannon which focuses on the natural things you can do (diet, exercise) specifically for your fertility type. There's info on conditions such as pcos too as lifestyle factors do seem to affect them somewhat. 
I've also been doing fertility reflexology recently (acupuncture wasn't for me) - we're a bit strapped for cash as well at the moment so I asked for a course of sessions as my birthday present and it's been so lovely so far. I have a big chat with the reflexologist at the beginning of the session which is almost like counselling and I really feel like she understands what I'm going through. Then I have 45 mins of foot massage which is amazing. It's too early to tell if it's going to work, my periods are quite out of whack following Ivf (I've had 2 x 37 day cycles now instead of my normal 28 days) and I've had a whole host of general complaints like gastritis which I've had to be on medication for a month for, and I'm still battling some circulation symptoms. So I'm trying to get all these things sorted out before we start ttc naturally again. But I'm confident that natural and drugless is the way forward for us and I hope it can be for you too. 
Hope you continue to post on here and hopefully feel supported through your journey. Best of luck xx


----------

